# Onr qd



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi people :wave:

With all the dust about, volcanic and the rest.

Can you use the above straight on the car leave for about 20 secs then wipe off with a MF or just go for the full ONR and sponge practice.

Cheers.

Stuart :thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I would go straight to a regular ONR wash as I find that ONR at QD strength is not really that much better at cleaning the paint while leaving little to no marring as any other QD I have ever used. Plus, I honestly think that an ONR wash on a car that is past the slightly dusty mark is quicker to perform than going around with a waterless wash spray or QDs.


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

I use ONR in QD form for spot work, like bird droppings, otherwise, its faster just to do a full ONR wash.


----------

